# Cuttlebone for snails.



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

This is the first time I've ever had snails and I've been told to give them calcium supplements like cuttlebone, but how do I give it to them? Should I stick the whole piece in there, or break it up and a piece here and there? 
Does it desolve 
I'm sure this probably has a really obvious answer, but I want to do it right the first time.
If it matters I've got about 13 ramshorns and a few bladder snails that were stow aways on some plants


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

break off a piece and wedge it halfway under a rock.here and there is fine or on one piece. up to you. these do slowly dissolve. and can change your ph.


----------

